# Frage zur TV Kabeldose



## Elkgrin (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi Folks,

da ich mich mit dem Thema DVB-C und so noch nicht weiter beschäftigt habe, muss ich euch mal zu Rate ziehen.

Es geht um meine Kabeldose, mit der ich derzeit analog das TV-Programm empfangen kann. Jetzt habe ich nochmal genauer hingeschaut und den zweiten Steckplatz der Dose begutachtet, wie der Radioport sieht er für mich aber nicht aus. Deswegen dachte ich mir, es könnte sich um den digitalen Port für DVB-C handeln.

Wenn dem so ist, welche Kabelei brauche ich denn, um meinen TV mit DVB-C versorgen zu können (DVB-C Tuner ist im Gerät integriert), wäre es sogar mit dem alten Analogkabel möglich, wobei der Anschluss in der Dose aber anders ist? 

Die unteren Bilder zeigen die Anschlussdose, jeweils links mein Analoger Port, rechts der Ominöse.

http://www.abload.de/img/dose0140eg.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/dose021eh7.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/dose03n227.jpg


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2008)

das eine is TV, das andere RADIO - das sieht imemr so aus, seit 30 jahren   der radioanschluss ist quasi das negative gegenstück zum TV-anschluss. d.h. ein TVkabel kannst du einfach "umdrehen", dann passt es auf die radiobuchse. 

DVB-C bekommst du ganz normal über den TV-anschluss, du brauchst da keine andere dose oder nen anderen anschluss. das digitale sognal ist auf dem analogen signal mit dabei. 

was du evtl. brauchst wäre aber ein neuer hausverstärker, falls der alte keine frequenzen über 440MHz unterstützt. ohne das fehlen dir evtl. ein paar sender, wobei das dann auch nur spartensender sind.


----------



## dot (30. Dezember 2008)

Wie es Herbboy auch schon bereits schrieb, fuer DVB-C brauchst du keinen anderen Anschluss fuer den Fernseher (dann Receiver).


----------



## Sash (30. Dezember 2008)

jo das ding an nem digital dvb-c receiver anschliessen der auch hd fähig ist, und über hdmi dann zum tv/verstärker. also wenn du hd haben möchtest.. gibts aber erst auf 2 sendern oder so.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2008)

ach ja: bist du denn sicher, dass das DVB-C im TV ist? DVB-C ist regional unterschiedlich von der verschlüsselung, und man muss das natürlich ach beim kabelanbieter erst bestellen und monatlich zahlen (außer kabelBW, das gibt es AFAIK nur noch DVB-C, aber dann hättest du auch schon nen externen receiver). DVB-C innem TV is daher selten.

vielleicht hast du ja DVB-T, nicht C ? das emfpängst du per antenne, nicht per dosenanschluss, und die senderzahl ist begrenzt, je nahc region sogar nur ne handvoll öffentlich rechtliche: Überallfernsehen.de


----------



## Elkgrin (30. Dezember 2008)

Ja hab' nen Sony 40W4000, da sollte der Tuner mit drin sein:

KDL-40W4000 (KDL40W4000) : Fernseher & Projektoren : Sony

Habe halt nur mal gehört, das oftmals schon digital übertragen wird, ohne, dass man was machen muss. War dann entweder verwechselt oder gefährliches Halbwissen.

Also muss ich jetzt meine Kabelgemeinschaft anhauen und anfragen, wie es mit Digitalempfang aussieht? Oder würde es auch z. B. über Kabel Deutschland gehen, zumindest wäre "Kabel Digital" und "Kabel Anschluss" an meiner Adresse verfügbar.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2008)

du kannst digitales kabel auch nur für dich bestellen. kostet pro benutzer halt ein bisschen extra, so um die 4-5€. es kann halt wie gesagt sein, dass du ein paar wenige sender dann nicht bekommst, wenn der hausverstärker zu alt sein sollte. in dem fall hast du aber keinen anspruch, dass die hausverwaltung/gemeinschaft nen neuen anschafft. 

und ob der digitale tuner für DEINEN kabelanbieter geeignet ist, das musst du erstmal genau fragen. idR muss man ne "smartcard" benutzen, d.h. wenn das TV keinen slot dafür hat, sieht es schonmal nicht so gut aus.


----------



## KrickKrack (6. Januar 2009)

Digitalen Empfang kannst du bei Kabel Deutschland (KD) für 2,90 dazu buchen. Da brauchst du nichts mit deiner Kabelgemeinschaft zu klären. Solltest du noch einen Receiver brauchen kostet es insgesamt 4,90 pro Monat.

Du bekommst von KD lediglich eine Smartcard, mit der du dann alle Sender digital empfangen kannst. 
Du kannst auch ohne Smartcard digital empfangen, dann allerdings nur die öffentlich rechtlichen.

Sollte deine Hausanlage nicht für den digitalen Empfang tauglich sein, kann es gut sein, dass KD dies kostenlos nachrüstet. Das muss du dann natürlich mit der Hausgemeinschaft abklären.
Als ich in meiner Wohnung Kabel Digital und Kabel Internet bestellt habe, wurde hier auch alles kostenlos eingerichtet. Bei meinem Umzug innerhalb der Vertragslauzeit war dies auch gar kein Problem. Ich habe KD mitgeteilt dass ich umziehe und dort auch Kabel Digital und Internet verfügbar ist. Nach meinem Umzug sind sie dann in die neue Wohnung gekommen und haben auch dort die Anlage komplett installiert. Sie haben mir vom Keller bis in mein Wohnzimmer das Kabel verlegt und im Keller einen Rückkanalfähigen Verstärker eingebaut. Die Anlage in der alten Wohnung wurde einfach dort hängen gelassen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2009)

@krickkrack: das ist der knackpunkt: du hast auch internet bestellt! wenn du nur TV bestellst, wird dir der kabelanbieter leider mit sicherheit nicht kostenlos nen neuen verstärker einbauen.


----------



## KrickKrack (7. Januar 2009)

Aber wird er nicht immer dafür sorgen, dass das bestellte Produkt auch nutzbar ist. 
Ich würde sagen: "Probieren geht über studieren."


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2009)

man kann natrlich mal anrufen. aber es ist halt so: der kabelanbeiter ist nur bis zum übergabepunkt verantwortlich, also quasi bis zur hausgrenze, und selbst bei nem alten verstärker im haus kannst du ja 99% des GRUNDangebotes von digitalTV einwandfrei nutzen - daher wird der kabelanbieter IMHO nicht kostenlos was ändern. bei internet is das was anderes, das kannst du selbst mit rel. neuen verstärkern evtl. GAR nicht nutzen, daher wird in dem fall der kabelanbieter für nen neuen sorgen. 

aber nur für TV, da hab ich schon von vielen leuten gehört, dass man da selber für sorgen muss, und dass der anbieter auf anfrage nix kostenlose angeboten hatte.


fragen kann man natürlich, und auch mal schauen, was für nen vertsärker man schon habt - vlt. reicht der vorhandene ja auch. unserer ist >25 jahre alt, damals gab es noch nicht mal RTL!


----------



## KrickKrack (7. Januar 2009)

Naja wie gesagt, bei Internet braucht man ja einen Rückkanalfähigen Verstärker so wie eine Rückkanalfähige Leitung.
Die Aussage von KD war bei mir immer, dass sie alle Arbeiten bis zur ersten Dose übernehmen.
Auch als ich mal einen Fehler hatte galt diese Regel.
Sollte der Fehler vor der Dose (bzw. in der Dose) liegen trug KD die Kosten, lag der Fehler hinter der Dose sollte ich für die Kosten aufkommen.

Aber wie gasagt. Einfach fragen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2009)

hmm, über unitymedia wurde mir da anderes berichtet... vlt. sollte ich doch mal persönlich hingehen.


----------

